# RR: 173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Rattle (cond.), Szmytka, Quivar, Connell, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Choir	(1993)










2.	Stryja (cond.), Gadulanka, Szostek-Radkowa, Hiolski, Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus	(1989)










3.	Wit (cond.), Hossa, Marciniec, Bręk, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir	(2007)










4.	Shaw (cond.), Goerke, Simpson, Ledbetter, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1993)










5.	Wit (cond.), Gadulanka, Rappé, Hiolski, Polish National Symphony Orchestra, Cracow Polish Radio/TV Chorus	(1983)










6.	Rowicki (cond.), Woytowicz, Szczepanska, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir	(1958)










7.	Kaspszyk (cond.), Kurzak, Rehlis, Ruciński, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir	(2015)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Rattle (cond.), Szmytka, Quivar, Connell, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Choir	(1993)
2.	Stryja (cond.), Gadulanka, Szostek-Radkowa, Hiolski, Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus	(1989)
3.	Wit (cond.), Hossa, Marciniec, Bręk, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir	(2007)
4.	Shaw (cond.), Goerke, Simpson, Ledbetter, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1993)
5.	Wit (cond.), Gadulanka, Rappé, Hiolski, Polish National Symphony Orchestra, Cracow Polish Radio/TV Chorus	(1983)
6.	Rowicki (cond.), Woytowicz, Szczepanska, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir	(1958)
7.	Kaspszyk (cond.), Kurzak, Rehlis, Ruciński, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir	(2015)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

